# Karpfenvorfach



## eiksor (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,
muss man unbedingt ein Karpfenvorfach kaufen ? Kann man nicht einfach ein Stückchen geflochtene Schnur von seiner Blinkerangel runterschneiden und das als Vorfach nehmen ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Sicher geht das. ( man kann sie sogar aus Monofiler Knüpfen  ) Frage ist nur was soll das bringen, ausser billig zu sein.

Denn die Verschiedensten Vorfachmaterialien haben schon alle so ihren Sinn, wenn man sich da mal näher mit beschäftigt.

Problem mit der Geflochtenen vom Spinnfischen dürfte nämlich sein, das sie schwimmt, und das ist nicht gerade förderlich bei den vorsichtigen Karpfen, wenn das Vorfach in einer schlaufe auftreibt.
Ausserdem ist die Geflochtene sehr Dünn, kann also evtl dem Fisch Verletzungen beibringen.

Daher würd ich eher raten, mal ne spezielle Spule Vorfachmaterial (Kryston Merlin z.B.) zu erstehen. Auch wenn sie nicht ganz billig ist. Aber da übliche Vorfächer nur 20-30cm lang sind, kann man recht lange damit auskommen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Ich kenne auch einige, die ihre Vorfächer aus ganz normaler Geflochtener z.B. Cormoran Corastrong oder Berkley Whiplash Pro binden und nicht unbedingt schlecht fangen. Und wenn ich mir einige Vorfächer von verschiedenen Anbietern anschaue, dann ist das auch gar nicht so unverständlich. Zum Beispiel das Kryston Silkworm: Ultradünn, auftreibend wie Hulle, einfach nur schlecht. Da denke ich, dass man mit der Corastrong um Längen besser bedient ist. 

Ansonsten kann ich Holger trotzdem nur recht geben: Unter den speziellen Vorfachmaterialien gibt es so viele verschiedene, die sich auch in ihren Eigenschaften unterscheiden und so für andere Anwendungen besser geeignet sind. Und die 15-18 Euro erscheinen einem zwar im ersten Moment als teuer, aber man kommt ja wirklich recht lange damit hin - 50 Vorfächer sind locker drin.

Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind das Kryston Merlin als Standardvorfach und das Kryston Krystonite für die etwas härteren Fälle wie Muschelbänke und Hindernisse. Ersteres zieht man aber am besten noch ein, zwei Mal durch erwärmtes Knetblei, da es ansonsten leicht auftreibt. Das Krystonite braucht sowas nicht, da es sich perfekt legt.


----------



## harry_kat (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Indiesem Zusammenhang hätte ich Mal eine bescheidene Frage;+:

 Wie wird nun die Wirbel an gefl. Vorfachschnur befestigt? ohne dass zu vilel an der Tragkraft verloren geht? Gibt es da auch sowas wie NoKnot?

   Hab versucht über Suche, aber keine Eindeutige Antwort herausbekommen.

   Gesten abends habe ich einen nach kuzem aber heftigem Drill verloren, Vorfach abgerissen am Wirbel.:e:e 
   Die Marke vom Vorfach weiss ich nicht, sie waren aber fertiggebunden, von Fachhandel, 15lb.

   Vielen Dank

   HK


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Für die Kryston-Vorfächer wird der 5-Turn-Grinner empfohlen, der mir persönlich zu kompliziert ist. Ich binde meine geflochtenen Vorfächer mit dem Palomar an die Wirbel - einfach, schnell und unkompliziert. Mir ist am Wirbel noch nie ein Vorfach gerissen, aufgezogen oder sonstwie gebrochen.

Mangelnde Möglichkeit des Vertrauens in Fertigvorfächer ist mit eines der größten Argumente gegen diese Teile... :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Das ist immer das Problem mit den Fertigen. Was hatte das hungernde Indische Kind für einen Tag bevor es den Blödsinn geknüpft hat.

Deshalb knüpfen alle ernsthaften Carper ja selber. Da weiss man wenigstens, dass das mit liebe zum Detail gemacht wird.

Ich verwende (wenn ich nicht spleissen kann) den 5-turn Grinner. Den binde ich zur not sogar mit verbundenen Augen. Eher reisst das Material, als das der aufgeht. Man sollte ihn nur ganz langsam zuziehen!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## the doctor (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Wie lang sollte das Vorfach eigentlich sein?Ich binde auch selber,und meine Vorfächer sind ca 15-20cm.Zu Kurz???


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

20-30 Zentimer sind eigentlich Standard - wenn Du mit der von Dir gewählten Länge aber keine Probleme hast, brauchst Du sie aber auch nicht verändern...


----------



## the doctor (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Probleme hatte ich eigentlich noch nicht,aber denke immer das ich vielleicht etwas falsch mache wenn sich nichts tut.


----------



## BadPoldi (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Hi,

kann nur raten die geflochten unbedingt nass machen beim zuziehen, sonst würgt sich der knoten ab. bei 15lbs des öfteren schon gesehen und erlebt. ich selbst ziehe die geflochtene mit nen tropfen sekundenkleber zu. damit ist es eigentlich unmöglich ein 15lbs vorfach abzureisen, außer es hat beschädigungen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann nur raten die geflochten unbedingt nass machen beim zuziehen, sonst würgt sich der knoten ab. ...



Das ist bei allen Knoten egal ob mit monofilem oder geflochtenen Material eine gute Empfehlung. Die Schnüre bzw. Windungen gleiten dann besser und rauen sich nicht gegenseitig auf.


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Ich verwende immer 15 lbs Dynafil-Leader sinking Vorfächer von Spro. Die sind im Vergleich zu anderen Vorfächern bei gleicher Tragkraft um einiges dünner, sinken und halten jeden Karpfen aus. Mit Silkworm habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## eiksor (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

BadPoldi tust du den tropfen Sekundenkleber auf den Knotem am Haken oder am Wirbel ?


THX, eiksor


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

@ Veit

"Dynafil-Leader sinking Vorfächer von Spro" - wo kann man das Material kaufen?

Hatte von einem Bekannten ein sehr positives Urteil über das Vorfach gehört; würde das evtl. auch gern mal testen wollen... #h


----------



## BadPoldi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*



			
				eiksor schrieb:
			
		

> BadPoldi tust du den tropfen Sekundenkleber auf den Knotem am Haken oder am Wirbel ?
> 
> 
> THX, eiksor



Hi eiksor,

also am haken mach ich normal no-knot, da kommt ein tropfen bondage auf den haken und dann wird gewickelt.... zuviel aufgetragenes material dann abgewischt. -> zum trocknen aufhängen, dauert ein weilchen bis der bondage fest wird....

am wirbel kommt dann ganz normaler sekundenkleber zum einsatz, achtung es bedarf etwas übung, sonst ist der kleber fest bevor du zuziehst, am besten am anfang zu zweit machen (einer hält fest zum zuziehen der andere träufelt einen tropfen drauf). zuziehen und gut.....

ach ja, weils immer wieder behauptet wird, bondage ist kein sekundenkleber. bondage bleibt weicher und geschmeidiger. es sind vermutlich irgendwelche silikonbestandsteile drinn oder so. jedenfalls hab ich bis dato keinen vergleichbaren kleber gefunden der die eigenschaften von nem bondage hat.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Hi,

ach ja verwende auch nur den grinner knoten am wirbel. leadcore spleiße ich, wird dann geschlauft mit der hauptschnur (kein wirbel). beim d-rig wird der haken auch mit grinner von mir gebunden. 5-6 turns haben sich als sehr gut erwiesen. ummantelte vorfächer (snake-bit / snake-skin) werden bei mir nach dem knoten mit nen tropfen sekundenkleber gesichert....

aber da hat sicher jeder ne andere meinung dazu...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## CARPHUNTER 666 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

Hi @ all ;o)


Die Nummer mit dem Sekundenkleber ist ne echt interessante Sache.

Sie dient doch noch dem Zweck den Knoten zu versiegeln, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ???

Ich benutze immer ausgedienten NAGELLACK meiner Traumfrau ;o)

Hat echte Vorteile:

1. Kostet nichts (weil geht sonst in den Müll )

2. Es gibt eine unbegrenzte Farbauswahl

3. Ist durch den kleinen Pinsel (ist ja immer am Flaschenverschluss) super zu dosieren

4. Das Handling ist nicht so gefährlich (die Finger usw. kleben nicht so schnell zusammen :q 

5. Ich verwende es auch um glanzände Stellen an Montagen abzudecken

6. Eignet sich auch super um das Karpfenvorfach zu versteifen #6 

Gruss and big petri @ all


CARPHUNTER 666


----------



## fischerwahn (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenvorfach*

vorfächer mit normalen geflochtenen und mono schnüren funktionieren natürlich auch - allerdings solltest du die paar euro in eine richtige vorfachschnur und guten karpfenhaken anlegen

(anbei ein beispiel mit multistrand - vielleicht hilfts dir beim selberknüpfen - anleiten wirst du mit der suchfunktion bestimmt einige finden)


----------

